# Need help bidding these places (Pics)!!



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

The first pic is an appartment complex. I only have to plow the street!!! Not the drives or the side walks!

The second picture is a little business lot that needs plowed. Nothing special or fancy here, just push the snow off the lot.

They also want me to include a salt application price.

They told me 1" trigger!

Any help would be AWESOME!


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

I will have the measurments up shortly!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

is the road included in the left pic or just the drives.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't have to do any of the drives (cement) in the left pick. Just the black top road. I have to push it down to the end. So it's a pretty easy place. Drop the blade and go straight!


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

The measurement for the left pic is 6,237 sqft.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Do you have to do the black top parking spaces in the first picture??? That will take more time than just pushing straight. If its truly just pushing the main drive (road) and not the parking spaces, I would be somewhere between $75 and $100 per push (Plowing only, no salt) But your price will depend on your area and costs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2k for the season,plus salt for the street.1500.00 for the 2nd one.


----------

